# Bakugo vs. Narutoverse



## BossKitten (Mar 4, 2020)

Who is the strongest person that Bakugo can beat?


----------



## Alita (Mar 4, 2020)

Movie bakugou is apparently at least city level in DC so he can probably beat most mid and low tiers without hax. There are still some part 1 naruto characters with hax that can at least arguably beat him tho. 

Without movie feats tho I don't see him beating any noteworthy named part 1 character tho. Let alone shippuden.


----------



## accountmaker (Mar 4, 2020)

Alita54 said:


> Movie bakugou is apparently at least city level in DC so he can probably beat most mid and low tiers without hax. There are still some part 1 naruto characters with hax that can at least arguably beat him tho.
> 
> Without movie feats tho I don't see him beating any noteworthy named part 1 character tho. Let alone shippuden.


Moviekugo is at least island level. At LEAST. He blew Nine through , and destroyed a mountain by himself with one blast, and that's not taking into account his and Deku's combined smash.


----------



## BossKitten (Mar 4, 2020)

accountmaker said:


>


The fact that he is my favorite character in MHA and had a song made after him warms my soul, lol. 



Alita54 said:


> Movie bakugou is apparently at least city level in DC so he can probably beat most mid and low tiers without hax. There are still some part 1 naruto characters with hax that can at least arguably beat him tho.
> 
> Without movie feats tho I don't see him beating any noteworthy named part 1 character tho. Let alone shippuden.



Would that put him around Hebi Sasuke or lower?


----------



## accountmaker (Mar 4, 2020)

BossKitten said:


> The fact that he is my favorite character in MHA and had a song made after him warms my soul, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Would that put him around Hebi Sasuke or lower?


Maybe... 4 tail Naruto is where "composite" Bakugo stops.


----------



## Alita (Mar 4, 2020)

accountmaker said:


> Moviekugo is at least island level. At LEAST. He blew Nine through , and destroyed a mountain by himself with one blast, and that's not taking into account his and Deku's combined smash.



I still think we should wait for someone to properly calc that shit instead of just applying random numbers based on how strong we think it should be. 



BossKitten said:


> The fact that he is my favorite character in MHA and had a song made after him warms my soul, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Would that put him around Hebi Sasuke or lower?



Hebi sauce is faster and should be in the city level range to a higher degree via powerscaling. He can also knock bakugou out with genjutsu too.


----------



## accountmaker (Mar 4, 2020)

Alita54 said:


> *I still think we should wait for someone to properly calc that shit instead of just applying random numbers based on how strong we think it should be. *
> 
> 
> 
> Hebi sauce is faster and should be in the city level range to a higher degree via powerscaling. He can also knock bakugou out with genjutsu too.


Like you just did?


----------



## Dreams of Tommorow (Mar 4, 2020)

please remember movie bakugo is also a glass cannon


----------



## Alita (Mar 5, 2020)

accountmaker said:


> Like you just did?





City level isn't a random number. It's from all might and deku's feat in the first movie when they punched away that huge ass iron block from the villian. If bakugou has OFA he would be at least that strong since that is how strong OFA is in general when used at 100% based on that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juan (Mar 5, 2020)

BossKitten said:


>


bakugou being your favorite character

don't get me wrong, taste is entirely subjective

but holy fuck, _how _


----------



## BossKitten (Mar 5, 2020)

Juan said:


> bakugou being your favorite character
> 
> don't get me wrong, taste is entirely subjective
> 
> but holy fuck, _how _



LMAO, I think he has some of the best development. You'll see more of it in the movie as well. Mr Aizawa is also in my top 5


----------



## Juan (Mar 5, 2020)

BossKitten said:


> I think he has some of the best development.


oh yes, going from yelling i will murder you to saying it in a normal voice is definitely a lot of development /s



BossKitten said:


> Mr Aizawa is also in my top 5


you have redeemed yourself with such a quality pick


----------



## BossKitten (Mar 5, 2020)

Juan said:


> oh yes, going from yelling i will murder you to saying it in a normal voice is definitely a lot of development /s
> 
> 
> you have redeemed yourself with such a quality pick



He has a hard exterior attitude, but deep down, hes a good guy, lol. 

And thank you


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Mar 5, 2020)

Yea Bakugou is a shitty character and i will never understand why people like him, he’s just an asshole for no reason


----------



## BossKitten (Mar 5, 2020)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Yea Bakugou is a shitty character and i will never understand why people like him, he’s just an asshole for no reason



Top 3 anime character of all time, in the top 2, but he's not 2.


----------



## Juan (Mar 5, 2020)

BossKitten said:


> Top 3 anime character of all time


okay, i can accept liking him in the context of the show

but of all time? 

watch better animes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Mar 5, 2020)

Name any significant character from YYH and all of them are better than him

literally what is there to like about him, his personality and attitude fucking suck

his best moment was him getting rescued


----------



## BossKitten (Mar 5, 2020)

Juan said:


> okay, i can accept liking him in the context of the show
> 
> but of all time?
> 
> watch better animes



That part is a joke for the other poster, lol. Between Full Metal Alchemist, Death Note, Attack on Titan, Ranma 1/2, Tenchi Muyo, Dragon Ball, No Game No Life, Shield Hero, Food Wars, Jo Joe's Bizarre Adventure, Fist of the North Star, Naruto, Bleach, Code Geasse, Fire Force, the Fate Night series, and others, there's no way he'd make top 3, lol.


----------



## BossKitten (Mar 5, 2020)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Name any significant character from YYH and all of them are better than him
> 
> literally what is there to like about him, his personality and attitude fucking suck
> 
> his best moment was him getting rescued



No. 

The psychology of Bakugou is actually interesting. Deku takes on the part of AM's personality to save people, Mirio takes on the personality part of being a hero who always has a smile on his face, and Bakugou takes on the part of always being able to beat the villain. They all want to save people. They all want to be a great hero, but they prioritize different aspects of what made All Might great. 

The reason Bakugou comes off hateful towards Deku is because Deku's treatment of Bakugou directly conflicted with his image of what it takes to be the #1 hero. In his eyes, to be #1, you had to be the strongest and never looked down upon. Everyone praised him for his power, which supported his vision of himself and what was needed to become the #1 hero. Deku, on the other hand, would try and be there for him whenever he thought Bakugou needed help (because of how Deku views a hero), ironically, Deku's vision of a hero that helps people was taken as Deku thinking Bakugou needed help, which in Bakugou's mind meant that Deku was looking down on him. Their conflict was due to both of them taking on aspects of All-might and taking them to the extreme (like how Deku always feels like he can't call himself a hero if he fails to save someone). 

Outside of Deku, we've seen Bakugou acknowledge the abilities of his classmates, build a relationship with Kiroshima, and acknowledge Deku as a legit rival. By the time we get to the movie we see that Bakugou not only keeps Deku's secret about OFA, but he stays on Deku about hurrying up to master the power. He also saved Deku twice, and had great team-work with him. When Deku talked to the little boy, Bakugou just listened, as if he was genuinely interested in what Deku was saying to the kid. In the end Bakugou ask if Deku was really okay leaving the island without saying goodbye to the kids, meaning that he's actually making an effort to get to know Deku more now.

On the surface his attitude can be hard to digest because it seems like its just "I'mma kill you!!! ARRRRH", but he does have actual layers. No way in hell is he worse that Kuwabara from YYH.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Mar 5, 2020)

Kuwabara >>> anyone from MHA


----------



## Adamant soul (Mar 5, 2020)

The issue with Bakugo is that he doesn't really show the development he's supposed to have gone through. He still acts basically the same, he just threatens to kill people in a slightly quieter voice. There's not much to like there.

Compare this to someone like Endeavor, where his development and attitude improvement is clear as day for all to see. He's just a much better character in general though no one in MHA comes close to the top in anime/manga in general.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Because that spot belongs to Impmon/Beelzebumon from Digimon Tamers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BossKitten (Mar 5, 2020)

Adamant soul said:


> The issue with Bakugo is that he doesn't really show the development he's supposed to have gone through. He still acts basically the same, he just threatens to kill people in a slightly quieter voice. There's not much to like there.
> 
> Compare this to someone like Endeavor, where his development and attitude improvement is clear as day for all to see. He's just a much better character in general though no one in MHA comes close to the top in anime/manga in general.
> 
> ...



Endeavor is another one of my favorites. My list (not in order)

Mr Aizawa
Endeavor
All Might
Bakugou
Deku

I think the thing to keep in mind is that Endeavor has better development at the moment, but he's also an adult, and we're seeing where he is at after 30+ years. We're moreso watching Bakugou in "real-time". All of his development is within a 2 year time-span. In that 2 years he's:
- Learned to acknowledge others
- Learned to accept Deku 
- Started to push Deku and Kiroshima to become stronger
- Is willing to work as a team
- and is willing to take orders from IIida

Those are all huge leaps from where he started, even if he still yells "I'mma kill you" every now and then. By the time they have a time-skip (it'll happen sooner or later), I expect to see a lot more development.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Mar 5, 2020)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Kuwabara >>> anyone from MHA



Kuwabara had more development in the 1st volume than Bakugo's had the entire manga tbh.

Mind you, Kuwabara felt like an actual fucking person from the start.

That took Bakugo... until maybe after his kidnapping? He's still a caricature, but I can at least find the whole "feeling like your actions harmed those around you" (ie - speeding up the "death" of All Might the hero) as something human to experience if not exaggerated by the setting.

I digress though, this is my only post on the matter. Not about to derail the thread over this shit.


----------



## Dreams of Tommorow (Mar 5, 2020)

bakugo is meh 

he has character development but it’s pretty mediocre 

not the best but not the worst either


----------



## accountmaker (Mar 5, 2020)

Alita54 said:


> City level isn't a random number. It's from all might and deku's feat in the first movie when they punched away that huge ass iron block from the villian. If bakugou has OFA he would be at least that strong since that is how strong OFA is in general when used at 100% based on that.


I said mountain to island level based on on screen feats.


----------



## accountmaker (Mar 5, 2020)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Yea Bakugou is a shitty character and i will never understand why people like him, he’s just an asshole for no reason


He isn't. He's an asshole because he was conditioned to be the very best since he was young. He had 0 challenge before going yo UA, and was always the "top dog". It's a subtle yet noticeable aspect of his character.

@BossKitten explains it best. Haven't watched YYH or FMA, so I can't comment. There are way better characters in anime, hell there are better characters in MHA. But Bakugo is NOT a typical lolasshole. His character and development is very subtle. Honestly, his development is pretty human. People don't change at the drop of a hat. Bakugo is still like, what? 14/15? He's still a 1st year at this point in the anime, too. It takes a lot for someone to completely change their entire fucking worldview in the span of a few months. Bakugo gets his strong personality from his mom, and again, we see how he was treated as a child: a genius who's better than everyone else.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Mar 5, 2020)

2008-2018
It's not ok, and nobody likes those kinds of characters.


2020-2020
It is time


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Mar 5, 2020)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Kuwabara had more development in the 1st volume than Bakugo's had the entire manga tbh.
> 
> Mind you, Kuwabara felt like an actual fucking person from the start.
> 
> ...


Kuwabara breaking down at Yusuke’s funeral is more emotional than anything in MHA, that shit still brings a tear to my eye


----------



## 1Person (Mar 5, 2020)

accountmaker said:


> He isn't. He's an asshole because he was conditioned to be the very best since he was young. He had 0 challenge before going yo UA, and was always the "top dog". It's a subtle yet noticeable aspect of his character.
> 
> @BossKitten explains it best. Haven't watched YYH or FMA, so I can't comment. There are way better characters in anime, hell there are better characters in MHA. But Bakugo is NOT a typical lolasshole. His character and development is very subtle. Honestly, his development is pretty human. People don't change at the drop of a hat. Bakugo is still like, what? 14/15? He's still a 1st year at this point in the anime, too. It takes a lot for someone to completely change their entire fucking worldview in the span of a few months. Bakugo gets his strong personality from his mom, and again, we see how he was treated as a child: a genius who's better than everyone else.


I like bakugo but he's pretty 2 dimensional. Its not like he's the only kid who was recognized for their natural talent. 

his superiority complex is pretty entertaining still but he isnt that deep.


----------



## BossKitten (Mar 5, 2020)

accountmaker said:


> He isn't. He's an asshole because he was conditioned to be the very best since he was young. He had 0 challenge before going yo UA, and was always the "top dog". It's a subtle yet noticeable aspect of his character.
> 
> @BossKitten explains it best. Haven't watched YYH or FMA, so I can't comment. There are way better characters in anime, hell there are better characters in MHA. But Bakugo is NOT a typical lolasshole. His character and development is very subtle. Honestly, his development is pretty human. People don't change at the drop of a hat. Bakugo is still like, what? 14/15? He's still a 1st year at this point in the anime, too. It takes a lot for someone to completely change their entire fucking worldview in the span of a few months. *Bakugo gets his strong personality from his mom, and again, we see how he was treated as a child*: a genius who's better than everyone else.



Not to mentioned that its the same mom that blamed Bakugou getting kidnapped on him being too weak, lol.

Also, you gotta watch FMA!


----------



## BossKitten (Mar 5, 2020)

1Person said:


> I like bakugo but he's pretty 2 dimensional. Its not like he's the only kid who was recognized for their natural talent.
> 
> his superiority complex is pretty entertaining still but he isnt that deep.



It was a combination of being praised for his abilities, being told he's going to be #1, and having a mom who raised him to prioritize power and being strong. If his mom blamed him for getting kidnapped because he's too weak then you can only imagine what her overall attitude was towards failure. 

When you take his upbringing out of the equation its easier to write him off as "2 dimensional". He's more of a character that requires empathy to understand.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 5, 2020)

He's a shit character nothing more


----------



## BossKitten (Mar 5, 2020)

Lol, you guys are funny


----------



## Juan (Mar 5, 2020)

BossKitten said:


> If his mom blamed him for getting kidnapped because he's too weak then you can only imagine what her overall attitude was towards failure.




Bakumom is actually pretty grounded and self-aware of the issues Bakugou has, reread her convo with All Might and Aizawa. She's a shit talker and intense like Bakugou, but she makes it pretty clear how she understands what all the shallow praise does to him. 

Her "you're a weak little bitch!" comment is pretty clearly banter.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jag77 (Mar 5, 2020)

Why are you guys bringing up Top tier manga/anime like YYH around My Mid Academia? 

YYH is an extremely high bar. That's not even fair. 

Use more reasonable writing comparisons for a challenge

Like Bleach. 
Or Naruto 
Or Dragon Ball. 
Or Black Clover
Or Seven Deadly Si-.......


----------



## TrueG 37 (Mar 5, 2020)

Jag77 said:


> Why are you guys bringing up Top tier manga/anime like YYH around My Mid Academia?
> 
> YYH is an extremely high bar. That's not even fair.
> 
> ...


I ain't gonna comment too much but Black Clover and Db pt 1 and 2 shit on mha.


----------



## Juan (Mar 5, 2020)

Jag77 said:


> Why are you guys bringing up Top tier manga/anime like YYH around My Mid Academia?
> 
> YYH is an extremely high bar. That's not even fair.
> 
> ...


mha really isn't top of the class but comparing it to bleach is 

at least horikoshi actually knows what shigaraki's power is


----------



## Blade (Mar 5, 2020)

bakugou's character has been developed, indeed

check how it has changed since his first appearance


----------



## Punished Kiba (Mar 5, 2020)

Kiba >= Bakugou>>>>>>>Bakugou breaths >>>>>rest of Narutoverse


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 5, 2020)

Punished Kiba said:


> Kiba >= *Bakugou>>>>>>>Bakugou breaths >>>>>rest of Narutoverse*


See that’s where ya fucked up at


----------



## Jag77 (Mar 5, 2020)

Juan said:


> mha really isn't top of the class but comparing it to bleach is
> 
> at least horikoshi actually knows what shigaraki's power is



MHA even at it's peak has yet to beat the Soul Society arc in terms of quality and honestly the arrancar arc is a pretty huge challenge for alot of the series too. 

Horikoshi doesn't even know who the traitor is.


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Mar 5, 2020)

Bakugo fans: I dont understand why Sakura gets a bad rep

Also Bakugo fans: the manga would be trash is bakugo wasn't in it

I'm just kidding bakugo fans. 

I like ichigo 

He is a jesuskun. 

He doesn't care.

He fights for day ones.

He is bland as the day is long.
Just like JCole.


----------



## Jag77 (Mar 5, 2020)

TrueG 37 said:


> I ain't gonna comment too much but Black Clover and Db pt 1 and 2 shit on mha.



Mid Clover vs My Mid Academia seems to be always a hot debate. 

Also you're right but not the Buu arc


----------



## BossKitten (Mar 5, 2020)

Juan said:


> Bakumom is actually pretty grounded and self-aware of the issues Bakugou has, reread her convo with All Might and Aizawa. She's a shit talker and intense like Bakugou, but she makes it pretty clear how she understands what all the shallow praise does to him.
> 
> Her "you're a weak little bitch!" comment is pretty clearly banter.



Bakumom being self-aware doesn't change the fact that she blamed Bakugou for his own kidnapping. You can say her talk is banter, but that completely disregards how a child would process that banter over the 15-16 years of life, especially when you develop the most in your first 4-7 years. If her approach is "If you can't do something you're weak" and "If you can't protect yourself, you're weak" and whatever else, it will clearly shape Bakugou's outlook on the world. 

On that same line of logic, Bakugou is also self-aware and can have his "shit talk" calked up as banter too. The teachers have said several times that he has great combat IQ. Despite all of his praise, he knew that he had to get stronger to compete with Todoroki and Tokoyami. During the fight with All-Might, he also realized that he was too weak to cause any harm, and it was his plan to be the distraction. During the tournament, he had every reason to underestimate Uraraka but didn't. He completely understood how important Deku's secret was and kept his mouth shut, etc. 

If Bakumom gets away with her banter, then Bakugou should too, since he reflects her character.


----------



## Jag77 (Mar 5, 2020)

Gunstarvillain said:


> Bakugo fans: I dont understand why Sakura gets a bad rep
> 
> Also Bakugo fans: the manga would be trash is bakugo wasn't in it
> 
> ...



Ichi-Mid coming to terms (Through delusions of Kenpachi and his inner Hollow) with the fact that he is indeed battle thirsty on the inside and uses it as a vice to protect his friends is better than anything Bakushit has ever done. I will give credit to where it's due.


----------



## Juan (Mar 5, 2020)

BossKitten said:


> If Bakumom gets away with her banter, then Bakugou should too, since he reflects her character.




Bakumom isn't flipping tables and attempting to murder her coworkers for getting a raise she didn't. 



BossKitten said:


> Bakumom being self-aware doesn't change the fact that she blamed Bakugou for his own kidnapping




We just made it pretty clear that she doesn't. The only thing you have going for that is Bakumom joking around with him. 



BossKitten said:


> You can say her talk is banter, but that completely disregards how a child would process that banter over the 15-16 years of life, especially when you develop the most in your first 4-7 years.


You have absolutely no idea how Bakumom treated Bakugou when he was growing up, so taking one joking comment and somehow making it her entire raising method is 



BossKitten said:


> Bakugou is also self-aware and can have his "shit talk" calked up as banter too.




Bakugou pretty clearly did want Deku to die and hated him, we see this everytime someone so much as brought him up improving even a little bit with how assmad he got. 

Self-aware is bullshit, Bakugou thought he was stronger than All Might and that no one would be able to stop him, and that only changed once AM put him on the fucking ground.


----------



## TrueG 37 (Mar 5, 2020)

Juan said:


> mha really isn't top of the class but comparing it to bleach is
> 
> at *least horikoshi actually knows what shigaraki's power is*


 His power  went from needing to  touch someone with 5 of his fingers to slowly  disintegrate them. To not even needing fingers at all and destroying city blocks because limit break even though he spent an entire month feeling what Goku felt in the dbz lssj  Broly  movie . I'm going to have to question you on that fam.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Mar 5, 2020)

Jag77 said:


> Mid Clover vs My Mid Academia seems to be always a hot debate.
> 
> Also you're right but not the Buu arc


Buu arc was a great arc, not the best but it had some amazing character moments especially for Vegeta and brought us shit like Fusion and SSJ3 which are cool as fuck


----------



## Jag77 (Mar 5, 2020)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Buu arc was a great arc, not the best but it had some amazing character moments especially for Vegeta and brought us shit like Fusion and SSJ3 which are cool as fuck



It definitely had it's moment's but introducing 4 different game-changing power ups and tossing them into the trash afterwards (SSJ3, TWO types of fusion, Potential Unleashed) really tore away from the suspense of the arc and made me stop caring halfway through. 

Honestly alot of the Buu saga's writing made me not care. I literally enjoy it with my brain turned off. Like Spiderman 3. 

I think it's awful but very fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juan (Mar 5, 2020)

TrueG 37 said:


> His power  went from needing to  touch someone with 5 of his fingers to slowly  disintegrate them. To not even needing fingers at all and destroying city blocks because limit break even though he spent an entire month feeling what Goku felt in the dbz lssj  Broly  movie . I'm going to have to question you on that fam.


?

the power is still disintegration. the only thing that has changed is the scale he can do it at, which i suppose you can call exaggerated. 

it's definitely not on the level of yhwach "my eyes understand all powers and make me immune except not really i can see the future except not really i can CHANGE the future except actually i can change THE PAST"


----------



## BossKitten (Mar 5, 2020)

Juan said:


> Bakumom isn't flipping tables and attempting to murder her coworkers for getting a raise she didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You interpreting his mom's attitude as a joke has nothing to do with how he'd process her attitude as a kid growing up. It's obvious that he took her attitude to heart. 

Comparing how he acts vs. how his mom acts is the same as talking about Endeavors development. You're comparing someone with 30+ years to get their shit together with someone who is in their teens still trying to find their own identity. 

Bakugou admitted that he knew that he couldn't harm All Might once his blast to AM's face didn't do anything, that was before he got put on the ground. 

You're now jumping between early Bakugou and holding his actions against current Bakugou, who very clearly doesn't want Deku dead, and isn't trying to kill people. You literally ignored all the other points of him being self-aware and brought up his biggest issue from early on, which no longer exist.


----------



## The Runner (Mar 5, 2020)

animation in general these days is so lacking in actual quality that people in the mainstream actually think Bakugou is a good character


----------



## Masterblack06 (Mar 5, 2020)

>Thread about Bakugo vs Narutoverse
>Derailed into talks about why Bakugou is shit or not
You guys are weird


----------



## TrueG 37 (Mar 5, 2020)

Masterblack06 said:


> >Thread about Bakugo vs Narutoverse
> >Derailed into talks about why Bakugou is shit or not
> You guys are weird


Tbf that shit mainly got settled in  page 1. Was still a funny shift though .


----------



## El Hermano (Mar 5, 2020)

BossKitten said:


> No.
> 
> The psychology of Bakugou is actually interesting. Deku takes on the part of AM's personality to save people, Mirio takes on the personality part of being a hero who always has a smile on his face, and Bakugou takes on the part of always being able to beat the villain. They all want to save people. They all want to be a great hero, but they prioritize different aspects of what made All Might great.
> 
> ...


----------



## accountmaker (Mar 5, 2020)

So I take it non OFA Bakubaku stops at like Kiba or something. Asspullkugo makes it to 4 tails I think, depending on how much into island level he is.

Also, Bakugo is a well written character; he's average. Y'all can't go comparing The Count of Montecristo to Adventure Time. No shit Bakugo isn't an "excellent" character, but he's very good compared to the trash that's spewed everyday by wannabe authors.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SomnusUltima (Mar 6, 2020)

some pixel bullshit from new movie, maybe help someone

*Spoiler*: _pics_ 







and this only part of small island


----------



## Juan (Mar 6, 2020)

SomnusUltima said:


> some pixel bullshit from new movie, maybe help someone
> 
> *Spoiler*: _pics_
> 
> ...


> even a mountain trail in the small island looks like a few hundred meters long

nvm, country level it is


----------



## BossKitten (Mar 6, 2020)

SomnusUltima said:


> some pixel bullshit from new movie, maybe help someone
> 
> *Spoiler*: _pics_
> 
> ...



The battles MHA may lose in quality, it shall win in raw power


----------



## Marvel (Mar 6, 2020)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Yea Bakugou is a shitty character and i will never understand why people like him, he’s just an asshole for no reason


He's one of my favorite characters.


----------



## Marvel (Mar 6, 2020)

Wasn't it calced that fodder jounin were performing city level shit? He gets up to P1 Jounin and gets blacked.


----------



## Blade (Mar 6, 2020)

small country level bakugou and deku


----------



## Marvel (Mar 6, 2020)

Blade said:


> small country level bakugou and deku


For real?


----------



## Marvel (Mar 6, 2020)

What about their speed? Death Battle did a good calc on All Might's speed in S1.

Small Country is like KCM Naruto levels of DC.


----------



## Blade (Mar 6, 2020)

Marvel said:


> For real?





SomnusUltima said:


> some pixel bullshit from new movie, maybe help someone
> 
> *Spoiler*: _pics_
> 
> ...




and that's a low-end assumption

we gotta wait few more days

but

yeah

it will be higher than island+ levels

small country levels might be too low even


----------



## Marvel (Mar 6, 2020)

Blade said:


> and that's a low-end assumption
> 
> we gotta wait few more days
> 
> ...


How tho? All Might 100%(Not in Prime) was calced as city level. 100% Deku's strength is equal to that All Might's before the film.  
How can you explain the jump?


----------



## Blade (Mar 6, 2020)

Marvel said:


> How tho? All Might 100%(Not in Prime) was calced as city level. 100% Deku's strength is equal to that All Might's before the film.
> How can you explain the jump?




it's not like it was prime all might who did that city level feat along with deku, in the first canon movie

it was aged all might

and yeah

this one, is a new canon movie = more zenkais by default

example

IF one for all bakugou and deku are accepted at small country levels, then characters, like all might, all for one, prime gran torino, and the other top tiers, get that scale too

so simple


----------



## Marvel (Mar 6, 2020)

Blade said:


> it's not like it was prime all might who did that city level feat along with deku, in the first canon movie
> 
> it was aged all might
> 
> ...


Gotcha. So now Deku has Prime AM's strength opposed to Aged AM's strength?

Does that fit with Prime AM being 60x stronger than his Aged self per his S1 statement?


----------



## Blade (Mar 6, 2020)

Marvel said:


> Gotcha. So now Deku has Prime AM's strength opposed to Aged AM's strength?
> 
> Does that fit with Prime AM being 60x stronger than his Aged self per his S1 statement?




nobody touches prime all might and all for one, they are on a whole new level

to clarify this

deku IS just comparable to aged all might, at this point, he is a peer, pretty much

and since one for all bakugou (the user must specify that version of bakugou in a vs fight) matched deku

he will get that scale too

again

only that version of bakugou

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SomnusUltima (Mar 6, 2020)

this scans which i posted from ~46 :30  in film

and this 

I don 't know where that road (from me first scans) is .


----------



## TrueG 37 (Mar 6, 2020)

Damn these feats.


----------



## accountmaker (Mar 6, 2020)

Now that's what I call "Plus Ultra"


----------



## BossKitten (Mar 6, 2020)

20% Deku and Bakugo should also get 20% of whatever the number comes out to... not to mention Prime All-Might should be 60x, but I already know people will fight that even though the manga gives us a multiplier for his Prime vs. Sick version.


----------



## Marvel (Mar 6, 2020)

Blade said:


> nobody touches prime all might and all for one, they are on a whole new level
> 
> to clarify this
> 
> ...


I get that but does Deku's feats fit with Prime AM being 60x S1 AM.?


----------



## Gordo solos (Mar 6, 2020)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Buu arc was a great arc, not the best but it had some amazing character moments especially for Vegeta and brought us shit like Fusion and SSJ3 which are cool as fuck


I agree, the Buu arc had its flaws but it was still a billion times better than Naruto, Bleach, Toriko and sadly YYH’s final arcs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Mar 6, 2020)

@SomnusUltima The screenshots that you provided in this thread for scaling? Sub-optimal quality. Better quality screenshots are needed (preferably where we can see the full screen) for calculation purposes.

Currently watching the movie at this time. Will provide updates on what can be done with this calc.


----------



## Juan (Mar 6, 2020)

BossKitten said:


> 20% Deku and Bakugo should also get 20% of whatever the number comes out to... not to mention Prime All-Might should be 60x, but I already know people will fight that even though the manga gives us a multiplier for his Prime vs. Sick version.


percent increases with one for all are exponential, not linear. 20% isn't actually 1/5th of 100% where power is concerned.

look at 8% deku being several times faster than 5% deku.


----------



## BossKitten (Mar 7, 2020)

Juan said:


> percent increases with one for all are exponential, not linear. 20% isn't actually 1/5th of 100% where power is concerned.
> 
> look at 8% deku being several times faster than 5% deku.



What about All-Might's case? He was talking about raw power specifically.


----------



## Dreams of Tommorow (Mar 7, 2020)

BossKitten said:


> What about All-Might's case? He was talking about raw power specifically.


all might is the same 

power creep suggest we might see some really wild shit at the end and whatever that is prime all might will scale to it.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 7, 2020)

20% Deku when showcasing his power to AM before the festival created air force blasts that were wayyy above 8% Deku's strikes. 

OFA definitely goes exponential as the % use increases.


----------



## Cursemark (Mar 8, 2020)

If Heroes rising movie feats are accepted then the feats in every Shonen anime film should be accepted.


----------



## Dreams of Tommorow (Mar 8, 2020)

no more arguments about canon please


----------



## Alita (Mar 8, 2020)

Cursemark said:


> If Heroes rising movie feats are accepted then the feats in every Shonen anime film should be accepted.



Not every anime film is canon tho. Heroes rising is.


----------



## Cursemark (Mar 8, 2020)

Dreams of Tommorow said:


> why


Because it isn't canon.


Dreams of Tommorow said:


> no more arguments about canon please


The back of nine's head appearing in one panel the manga is not proof if it being canon, just like Shiki appearing in the One Piece manga didn't make Strong World canon and Bardock appearing in the Dragon ball manga didn't make the anime special canon.


Alita54 said:


> Not every anime film is canon tho. Heroes rising is.


-Funimation flat out said it was non-canon and an isolated story.
-The events of this film will never ever be referenced in the manga.
-No one official ever said the movie was part of the main story. Fans are claming it to be canon "just because"


----------



## Alita (Mar 8, 2020)

Cursemark said:


> Because it isn't canon.
> 
> The back of nine's head appearing in one panel the manga is not proof if it being canon, just like Shiki appearing in the One Piece manga didn't make Strong World canon and Bardock appearing in the Dragon ball manga didn't make the anime special canon.
> 
> ...



When/where did funimation say it wasn't canon?


----------



## Dreams of Tommorow (Mar 8, 2020)

Alita54 said:


> When/where did funimation say it wasn't canon?


this part because I find it hard to believe this when reputable posters have backed its canonicity


----------



## Dreams of Tommorow (Mar 8, 2020)

Cursemark said:


> Because it isn't canon.
> 
> The back of nine's head appearing in one panel the manga is not proof if it being canon, just like Shiki appearing in the One Piece manga didn't make Strong World canon and Bardock appearing in the Dragon ball manga didn't make the anime special canon.
> 
> ...


cool

you left this out though.

horikoshi also stated he supervised the production of the film and the character designs

and the winter program being referenced in the manga doesn’t hurt either


----------



## Gordo solos (Mar 8, 2020)

Wait what did Deku do exactly?


----------



## Alita (Mar 8, 2020)

Him and bakugou dispersed a cloud/storm bigger than the island they were on I believe.


----------



## Dreams of Tommorow (Mar 8, 2020)

Gordo solos said:


> Wait what did Deku do exactly?


he and bakugo dispersed a storm that was several times larger than an island


----------



## Gordo solos (Mar 8, 2020)

Is that an outlier or did they get Zenkai boosts


----------



## SomnusUltima (Mar 8, 2020)

and check this 2 chapter manga


----------



## Juan (Mar 8, 2020)

Cursemark said:


> Funimation flat out said it was non-canon and an isolated story.




a blog writer for funimation wrote this, she has no bearing on whether it's canon or not. 

nor does funimation either, they have 0 control over what's canon in the series.


----------



## Cursemark (Mar 8, 2020)

Juan said:


> a blog writer for funimation wrote this, she has no bearing on whether it's canon or not.
> 
> nor does funimation either, they have 0 control over what's canon in the series.


Neither do random fans of the series. If it was canon they would have told funimation. It would have been a great marketing tactic to encourage fans to see it.


Dreams of Tommorow said:


> cool
> 
> you left this out though.
> 
> ...


Oda supervived One piece films and did character designs too, they weren't canon.


SomnusUltima said:


> and check this 2 chapter manga


None of this proves canonisity.

All it says is that they want to the story to be consistent with the main series and pointing out a point where it could have possibly taken place is something anime movies tend to do anyway.

The Horikoshi comment is useless because it pertains to a throwaway idea of Bakugo getting one for all.

The bar is literally on the floor. I feel like some MHA fans are pushing for this to be canon just so the series can get an upgrade.

Deku has used 100% of one for all several times now in the manga and has never shown he was able to do anything close to what this movie has shown and all might never did either when he had it.


----------



## Juan (Mar 8, 2020)

oh, so this is just bitching at Deku being strong

i thought it was an actual argument and not rooted in "Reee deku too fast too furious"

okay, now i don't care about engaging


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 8, 2020)

Juan said:


> oh, so this is just bitching at Deku being strong
> 
> i thought it was an actual argument and not rooted in "Reee deku too fast too furious"
> 
> okay, now i don't care about engaging


I mean Tbf deku never shown that level of power in the manga when he goes 100% 
Which reminds me how many times had he used said percentage


----------



## Juan (Mar 8, 2020)

Claudio Swiss said:


> I mean Tbf deku never shown that level of power in the manga when he goes 100%


that... doesn't really matter, though. people do bigger feats as series progresses, power creep is a normal thing. 



Claudio Swiss said:


> Which reminds me how many times had he used said percentage


uh

i'm not entirely sure, maybe 4-5 times in total?


----------



## SomnusUltima (Mar 8, 2020)

Cursemark said:


> Neither do random fans of the series. If it was canon they would have told funimation. It would have been a great marketing tactic to encourage fans to see it.
> 
> Oda supervived One piece films and did character designs too, they weren't canon.
> 
> ...


If this does not indicate canonicity, then there are no such films at all .

And about "this is too  strong for manga". That 's how it works. yes. From ~city levels to island+


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 8, 2020)

Juan said:


> that... doesn't really matter, though. people do bigger feats as series progresses, power creep is a normal thing.


I understand power creep well dude im talking about from the other side perspective


----------



## Juan (Mar 8, 2020)

Claudio Swiss said:


> I understand power creep well dude im talking about from the other side perspective


i am aware. i am explaining why the other side perspective is wrong.


----------



## Dreams of Tommorow (Mar 8, 2020)

Cursemark said:


> Neither do random fans of the series. If it was canon they would have told funimation. It would have been a great marketing tactic to encourage fans to see it.
> 
> Oda supervived One piece films and did character designs too, they weren't canon.
> 
> ...


you didn’t respond to the interview translation nor the reference to the movie event in the manga 

it’s canon, no frustration agenda you seem to have is stopping that 

most manga don’t have this much, so the bar on the floor comment is also baseless 

you’re just shitposting at this point


----------



## Zern227 (Mar 8, 2020)

At this point, you guys are just fighting over whether it'll be non-canon vs outlier.
It's not worth this much energy. Most canon movie feats are outliers anyways.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Masterblack06 (Mar 8, 2020)

If yall wanna argue about the movies canonnicity, take it to the metadome


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 8, 2020)

Masterblack06 said:


> If yall wanna argue about the movies canonnicity, take it to the metadome


Pretty much argue over its canonicity in the meta


----------



## xenos5 (Mar 8, 2020)

Zern227 said:


> At this point, you guys are just fight over whether it'll be non-canon vs outlier.
> It's not worth this much energy. Most canon movie feats are outliers anyways.



You are right that it being an outlier is another argument in its own right. It'd be nice if we could see something even close to this feat displayed at some point in the manga itself.


----------



## SomnusUltima (Mar 9, 2020)

if this outlier im destroy this site


----------



## BossKitten (Mar 9, 2020)

AFO destroyed an island to kill the previous OFA.


----------



## xenos5 (Mar 9, 2020)

BossKitten said:


> AFO destroyed an island to kill the previous OFA.



You mean this  right? 

Pretty sure that "island" in that flashback wasn't actually the size of a real island, and when people calced that explosion it only came out to something like city level, iirc.


----------



## SomnusUltima (Mar 9, 2020)

u guys mad because eos Midorya country+ level and lightspeed


----------



## accountmaker (Mar 9, 2020)

SomnusUltima said:


> u guys mad because eos Midorya country+ level and lightspeed


Planet+* He's the strongest hero in the world, and if you think about it, mother Earth itself is a hero what with all the providing for us and whatnot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BossKitten (Mar 9, 2020)

xenos5 said:


> You mean this  right?
> 
> Pretty sure that "island" in that flashback wasn't actually the size of a real island, and when people calced that explosion it only came out to something like city level, iirc.



Never seen the calc, but the attack seemed casual, and you can always chalk it up to attack potency.


----------



## TrueG 37 (Mar 10, 2020)

>Funimation said it wasn't canon.  Not only was it not what they said but who gives a fuck about Funi's opinion .


----------



## SomnusUltima (Mar 11, 2020)

stop hate country lvl Bakugon, u mad because some noobs like Oda can 't tell what time period the movie is in.


----------



## accountmaker (Mar 11, 2020)

All Might is Star level because those OFA vestige light effects shine a lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kurou (Mar 11, 2020)

Juan said:


> that... doesn't really matter, though. people do bigger feats as series progresses, power creep is a normal thing.



It does......


Thats how we establish a baseline and can determine whats an outlier and what isn't 


"Power creep happens" isn't an argument


----------



## Juan (Mar 11, 2020)

Kurou said:


> It does......
> 
> 
> Thats how we establish a baseline and can determine whats an outlier and what isn't


goku isn't universal, no other feat by him has reached the level

ichigo isn't planetary, because no other bleach feat comes close

whitebeard isn't continental, because the next best feat barely scratches island

this is dumb. outliers can exist, but when we already have visuals of someone destroying an island casually, a full out attack by the two strongest characters of the cast going up to country, it doesn't make sense to call it an outlier.


----------



## SomnusUltima (Mar 11, 2020)

ichigo planetary? 
Just don 't say that because of the nonsense about Soul king or Yhwach.
Or as fools from VSB. Character moves the city due to telekinesis, and for some reason it is scaled for his durable.


----------



## Keishin (Mar 11, 2020)

SomnusUltima said:


> ichigo planetary?
> Just don 't say that because of the nonsense about Soul king or Yhwach.
> Or as fools from VSB. Character moves the city due to telekinesis, and for some reason it is scaled for his durable.


Ther r YouTube Videos about Bankai Yamamoto planetary.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 11, 2020)

Juan said:


> goku isn't universal, no other feat by him has reached the level
> 
> 
> ichigo isn't planetary, because no other bleach feat comes close
> ...



Nice strawmen


Problem is none of those fit this scenario so thats moot. The canonicity of DBS isnt debatable because its a direct continuation of the series 

The bleach novels were deemed canon by the author



But addressing those is pointless as not one of them

Not a single one


None


Is a what if scenario where someone performs an outlier using an ability we've seen at its max output numerous times.


Again "its just power creep" is not an argument for that


----------



## Kurou (Mar 11, 2020)

I even addressed the visuals part when someone asked why we dont use the anime to fill in the blanks of the manga and I say it again. Because shit like budget plays a huge factor and because of that feats in the anime arent always good representations of the characters abilities.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 11, 2020)

The only time we take anime feats at face value is when the anime is the original canon. This is why when feats between anime and manga counterparts differ we have manga and anime versions of the characters.

We classify anime dbz as Toeiland dbz for instance


----------



## Juan (Mar 11, 2020)

this... isn't a what if scenario. 

we have one guy bitching at the movie being canon and heapings and heapings of proof of it being so. 

we already settled the argument about canonicity a week ago, the issue here is whether the feat is an outlier or not. 

we have never seen a full on out one for all either, since the ability grows with every user. 

if all might was island level, then his successors, who must both be stronger than him because that's how the quirk works, going a tier higher than him isn't an outlier.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 11, 2020)

Juan said:


> this... isn't a what if scenario.



Its exactly what it is.



> we have one guy bitching at the movie being canon and heapings and heapings of proof of it being so.



No you dont ive been reading through the thread lol



> we already settled the argument about canonicity a week ago, the issue here is whether the feat is an outlier or not.



Thats definitely what it is though



> we have never seen a full on out one for all either, since the ability grows with every user.



Thats nice. Not an argument on why it currently isnt an outlier



> if all might was island level, then his successors, who must both be stronger than him because that's how the quirk works, going a tier higher than him isn't an outlier.



 youre suggesting Deku and Bakugo are both stronger than Almight and in a fight bewteen AM or the two theyd win. 


Soooo if theyre already stronger than him they should have no trouble whatsoever in the manga anymore with villains who arent AFO tier


----------



## xenos5 (Mar 11, 2020)

Juan said:


> this... isn't a what if scenario.
> 
> we have one guy bitching at the movie being canon and heapings and heapings of proof of it being so.
> 
> ...



We don't have to discuss if Deku's showing is consistent with All Might's. We can discuss if Deku's 100% showing in the movie is consistent with his other 100% showings. 

We've seen Deku's 100% before (Eri Backpack against Monsterhaul and concentrated in his arms against Muscular) and we're going to see it again later in the manga. What Deku displayed against Monsterhaul and Muscular was not even close. With Monsterhaul Deku put everything he had into a barrage of punches against an opponent who would've been instantly splattered had they been hit by country level force even once yet they were only knocked unconscious, and with Muscular Deku had to push himself past his limit as even what he thought was a 100% punch wasn't enough to beat him. Also more importantly if Deku also doesn't display anything close against Shigaraki or the final villain of the manga (if Shigaraki isn't the Final Villain), then are we supposed to believe Deku's 100% got weaker after fighting Nine? Or more logically the feat in the movie is just inflated due to visuals and what we see Deku display later in the manga is a more accurate representation of his full power in 100%. 

If you want to bring up DBS to claim this isn't an outlier, you shouldn't forget that there were multiple statements about the universe being destroyed during the Goku vs Beerus fight supporting the feat, and there were also statements and feats shown about universe or dimension busting after (Gods of destructing fighting eachother being taboo as it could easily destroy the universe as a side effect, Kefla saying she felt like she could casually one shot a universe, Goku Black slicing into another dimension with his energy scythe, Vegeta blowing up the hyperbolic time chamber from the inside twice, etc...).

So yeah it's not really comparable in consistency. The DBS feat is consistent (and had statements supporting it instead of just visuals), this My Hero Academia feat is not unless we ignore every other 100% Deku feat, or Deku actually displays something close to the same level when he uses 100% again later in the manga.


----------



## Juan (Mar 11, 2020)

Kurou said:


> No you dont ive been reading through the thread lol


both this and the meta thread? because the meta thread has an explicit statement about what horikoshi told them to put in and what not to. 



Kurou said:


> Thats nice. Not an argument on why it currently isnt an outlier


no, it's an argument on you going "we've seen all out one for all!!!"



Kurou said:


> youre suggesting Deku and Bakugo are both stronger than Almight and in a fight bewteen AM or the two theyd win.


they wouldn't win, no. but because of lack of experience and because their bodies can't actually sustain the ability, but their raw power must be at the very least a tiny bit higher than his. 



Kurou said:


> Soooo if theyre already stronger than him they should have no trouble whatsoever in the manga anymore with villains who arent AFO tier


uh

no

not how it works. 

experience, fighting skill and the fact that using the power destroys their bodies mean that they can't actually beat these AFO tier threats.

their raw power can be higher, but that's not the sole determinant of a fight.


----------



## ZNeverLostZ (Mar 11, 2020)

I think eos bnha will never get feat higher  than this movie for sure aka outlier

Btw why one piece not considered  as outlier just wonder


----------



## Juan (Mar 11, 2020)

xenos5 said:


> We don't have to discuss if Deku's showing is consistent with All Might's. We can discuss if Deku's 100% showing in the movie is consistent with his other 100% showings.
> 
> We've seen Deku's 100% before (Eri Backpack against Monsterhaul and concentrated in his arms against Muscular) and we're going to see it again later in the manga. What Deku displayed against Monsterhaul and Muscular was not even close. With Monsterhaul Deku put everything he had into a barrage of punches against an opponent who would've been instantly splattered had they been hit by country level force even once yet they were only knocked unconscious, and with Muscular Deku had to push himself past his limit as even what he thought was a 100% punch wasn't enough to beat him. Also more importantly if Deku also doesn't display anything close against Shigaraki or the final villain of the manga (if Shigaraki isn't the Final Villain), then are we supposed to believe Deku's 100% got weaker after fighting Nine? Or more logically the feat in the movie is just inflated due to visuals and what we see Deku display later in the manga is a more accurate representation of his full power in 100%.
> 
> ...


oh

ohhhhh

so you're comparing this to the muscular fight. 

yeah okay, never mind then, _that _came out to small building.

well, shit. 

afo's small town is an outlier. 

todoroki's mcb is an outlier. 

shigaraki's town attack is an outlier. 

all might's city attack is an outlier. 

small building mha it is, pack it up folks


----------



## Juan (Mar 11, 2020)

like, i could just sistematically go through your post and explain to you why claiming that the overhaul fight is an actual showing of 100% deku when we were explicitly told deku did all he could to minimize damage to everything but overhaul, or bring up how every series has all out attacks that only destroy a building even when the characters are fucking planetary, but that'd be a complete waste of my fucking time by actually engaging with such a stupid argument from belief.


----------



## xenos5 (Mar 11, 2020)

Juan said:


> oh
> 
> ohhhhh
> 
> ...



No I said Muscular and Monsterhaul. Against Monsterhaul Deku had 100% spread throughout his entire body (100% Full Cowl) so there's even less of an excuse there. It's at least somewhat believable Deku used city level force and due to the sheer size of his body Monsterhaul barely survived, but country level force would've turned him into a blood stain. 



Juan said:


> like, i could just sistematically go through your post and explain to you why claiming that the overhaul fight is an actual showing of 100% deku when we were explicitly told deku did all he could to minimize damage to everything but overhaul, or bring up how every series has all out attacks that only destroy a building even when the characters are fucking planetary, but that'd be a complete waste of my fucking time by actually engaging with such a stupid argument from belief.



This isn't about collateral damage. This is about it being practically impossible for these villains Deku used 100% on previously to survive the level of force it takes to destroy a country. Overhaul didn't have multiple OP quirks boosting him like Nine, he was just fused with a decently strong guy (Rikiya) but Rikiya obviously would have nothing left of his body if he was hit with country level force. 

And i'll say it again and again EOS Deku's showings in the manga are what's really important here. If anything since Deku is going to master multiple quirks stored within OFA he should be even stronger than he is during the movie, but if he (or the villain he's fighting who obviously shouldn't care about destroying the surroundings) doesn't display anything close to the movie feat why should we believe the movie feat wasn't just overinflated due to visuals? It's not like the characters actually said a country would be destroyed if it was hit by that storm, like the characters in DBS literally stated the universe would be destroyed by Goku and Beerus. 

I know AOE=/=DC, so you're attacking a strawman when you say that's what i'm claiming. Can you just actually talk about what feats or statements do you think are actually consistent with this one movie feat? I actually did that for DBS which you used as an example so it's not unreasonable to expect the same from you.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 11, 2020)

Juan said:


> both this and the meta thread? because the meta thread has an explicit statement about what horikoshi told them to put in and what not to.



Cool

How does it relate to the story directly


It doesnt. 




> no, it's an argument on you going "we've seen all out one for all!!!"



We have. Multiple times. The onus ia on you to prove the instance where it has a stringer showing isnt an outlier. 


Power.
Creep.
Is.
Not.
An.
Argument.




> they wouldn't win, no. but because of lack of experience and because their bodies can't actually sustain the ability, but their raw power must be at the very least a tiny bit higher than his.



They have the potential to be yeah. But you can't have Bakugo pick up OFA, perform feats in line with AM and claim its consistent or not an outlier because its a shounen and people get stronger over time














> uh
> 
> no
> 
> ...



Nah

If both of them can toss out Island level power even of its not something they can spam, outside of PIS/CIS and hax they shouldnt be losing to anyone that isnt AFO. 


But we know that isnt the case


----------



## Kurou (Mar 11, 2020)

Juan said:


> like, i could just sistematically go through your post and explain to you why claiming that the overhaul fight is an actual showing of 100% deku when we were explicitly told deku did all he could to minimize damage to everything but overhaul, or bring up how every series has all out attacks that only destroy a building even when the characters are fucking planetary, but that'd be a complete waste of my fucking time by actually engaging with such a stupid argument from belief.




You can bring up all the strawmen you want

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juan (Mar 11, 2020)

look, fine. deku's best feat out of the movies is small building. small building mha it is.


----------



## SomnusUltima (Mar 11, 2020)

we have continent lvl OP, its fine.
with building lvl destructions from high levels now


----------



## xenos5 (Mar 11, 2020)

Juan said:


> look, fine. deku's best feat out of the movies is small building. small building mha it is.



All Might is City level and 100% Deku is as strong as that. City level is actually consistent with both the weather changing punch, and the feats displayed during All Might vs AFO.

You can try to make it out as if we're downplaying as much as you want but we're just going with the reasonable mid-end rather than the high-end outlier or low-end feats. Literally no one is claiming 100% deku is only small building.


----------



## Juan (Mar 11, 2020)

xenos5 said:


> All Might is City level


where is the city level feat? 

right. a movie. it also blows everything else in the series out of the water. so, outlier. the other 100% punches are nowhere near that, so it's an outlier. 



xenos5 said:


> both the weather changing punch


the one that came out to building level? never aware building and city are close to each other. 



xenos5 said:


> All Might vs AFO.


the small town feat. so from 3 kilotons to 15 megatons. 

an upgrade in the neighborhood of thousands.



xenos5 said:


> we're just going with the reasonable mid-end




let me finish lunch, kurou brings up valid shit, you're just being fucking dumb.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 11, 2020)

Juan said:


> look, fine. deku's best feat out of the movies is small building. small building mha it is.




This is super disingenuous

No ones even trying to say the feats in the movie weren't accomplished, just that they don't apply to the manga

As to how that applies in the OBD we already say shit like "movie versions of the characters" and everything that happened in the movies is still valid


But dont act like we're downplaying MHA because we dont agree with inflating the verse using material whose canonicity is dubious

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xenos5 (Mar 11, 2020)

Juan said:


> the one that came out to building level? never aware building and city are close to each other.



I thought it came out to higher than that? Oh well I just misremembered on that one, i'll give you that.



Juan said:


> where is the city level feat?
> 
> right. a movie. it also blows everything else in the series out of the water. so, outlier. the other 100% punches are nowhere near that, so it's an outlier.
> 
> ...



Actually wasn't it at Small City level before the movie? The jump between Small City and City level isn't that huge.

Here's an old thread where All Might vs AFO Clash being Small City level was brought up


----------



## Juan (Mar 11, 2020)

xenos5 said:


> I thought it came out to higher than that?


you thought wrong. 



xenos5 said:


> Actually wasn't it at Small City level before the movie?


haha

no. 



3 kilotons. small town. 



Kurou said:


> No ones even trying to say the feats in the movie weren't accomplished


i never said otherwise. 



Kurou said:


> just that they don't apply to the manga


yes. so if the movie feats don't apply to the manga, and the best non-outlier manga feat is small building, what level is the manga?


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Mar 11, 2020)

All Might’s weather punch was multi city block level, just never got a full on calc


----------



## Juan (Mar 11, 2020)

Kurou said:


> How does it relate to the story directly


"hey, so we're doing this movie in the timeline you said, what are we putting in it?"

"well, you're going to put this, that, and that."

"gotcha, author, so we're doing what you said."

the author decided what happened in the movie. 

the author brings up the character in the manga. 

the author brings up the winter training (where the movie events happen) in the manga.

the author has an _official _side chapter prequel where the villain is brought up and sets the connection between the new character and the main characters.

the author states that the events of the movie are what he planned for the end of the series, but put it as a movie to better build up the final battle.

so basically the author has gone out of his way to add material to connect the movie to the series, but the movie is still of dubious canonicity? 



Kurou said:


> We have. Multiple times.


okay, we have seen all out deku before. 

it comes out to small building. 

so small building mha. 



Kurou said:


> If both of them can toss out Island level power even of its not something they can spam, outside of PIS/CIS and hax they shouldnt be losing to anyone that isnt AFO.


okay. so they aren't. 100% deku has never lost to anyone. neither has bakugou. they beat the guy equal to afo with a combined smash.

the only times they lose fights is when they don't go to 100%.


----------



## Juan (Mar 11, 2020)

Jackalinthebox said:


> All Might’s weather punch was multi city block level, just never got a full on calc


it went everywhere from building to city block, iwandesu did the calc on it in the calc request thread.

city block relied on more assumptions, so building level.


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Mar 11, 2020)

Juan said:


> it went everywhere from building to city block, iwandesu did the calc on it in the calc request thread.
> 
> city block relied on more assumptions, so building level.


Got a link? Only know about him saying in the blog for Shoto’s calc that he got mcb


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Mar 11, 2020)

How is powercreep not an argument for this, thats literally The whole point of shonen shit

if the movie is canon you cant just claim the visuals are overblown, thats the same argument thats used to discredit things like summons in ff7 nuking continents or Supernova being an outlier or Disgaea skills being just visuals and not indicative of a characters power

the movie villain is supposed to be some AFO level threat, a god tier within the series, god tiers dont have outliers because they are supposed to establish power ceilings


----------



## Juan (Mar 11, 2020)

xenos5 said:


> No I said Muscular and Monsterhaul.


okay. so muscular came out to small building.

the fight with monsterhaul had no destruction feats.

so the best feat out of the two 100% fights deku has had came out to small building.



xenos5 said:


> It's at least somewhat believable Deku used city level force and due to the sheer size of his body Monsterhaul barely survived


haha.

no.

monster overhaul is the size of a city block, if deku was hitting him with city level strength then he'd be red paste.



xenos5 said:


> but country level force would've turned him into a blood stain.


argument from belief. "he can't be that strong because this character couldn't have survived it!!"

_how _do you know he couldn't have survived it? because overhaul doesn't have durability quirks?

neither does endeavor, yet he was smashed through buildings and ragdolled through an entire street and yet he never died.

skeleton all might doesn't have any durability augmentation, yet his arm wasn't completely destroyed after taking a punch from afo combined with his own strength.

bakugou doesn't have any durability augmentation. he somehow survived a fight with all might and took ice attacks from todoroki.



xenos5 said:


> This is about it being practically impossible for these villains Deku used 100% on previously to survive the level of force it takes to destroy a country.


another argument from belief.



xenos5 said:


> Can you just actually talk about what feats or statements do you think are actually consistent with this one movie feat?


AFO destroyed an island on a whim.

All Might destroyed a City level block of metal.

City feat -> Island feat -> another island feat



xenos5 said:


> if he (or the villain he's fighting who obviously shouldn't care about destroying the surroundings) doesn't display anything close to the movie feat why should we believe the movie feat wasn't just overinflated due to visuals?


i'm okay with that. if the feat is never replicated in the series then it'll become an outlier.

as long as, you know, we hold every other series to the same standard.

dragon ball z never has anyone else come up to small star after frieza.

one piece has had plenty of top tiers fighting after whitebeard. the next best feat is island compared to his continental one.

bleach's next best feat to its planetary statement is continental.

toriko's best feat after teppei's supernova knocking is planet level.

and plenty more from other series where they have one stand out feat and no other compares.

we can hold this standard to all series and it's fine, let's just be consistent about it.


----------



## Juan (Mar 11, 2020)

Jackalinthebox said:


> Got a link?


i know it's in the calc request thread somewhere, but i don't remember the exact page. 

the feat ranges from building to mcb, but he went wity mcb because it's closer to todoroki's. 

which would also be an outlier because 100% deku > todoroki and 100% deku's best feat is small building.


----------



## Dreams of Tommorow (Mar 11, 2020)

OFA has slaughtered everyone its gone against

there’s also precedent for as it is recognized as the number 1 power in the series and we have some sense of what other, weaker quirks can do(gigantomachia, shigaraki, the nomu power creep etc)

visuals, collateral damage and argument of belief are weak as shit debate stances that can be used to downplay half the series we use in the obd

let’s not be selective on which series we choose to nitpick it makes us seem inconsistent


----------



## TrueG 37 (Mar 11, 2020)

Welp just listened to some music  and-
*notices a bunch of notifications here*
Nibba what just happened?


----------



## Dreams of Tommorow (Mar 11, 2020)

TrueG 37 said:


> Welp just listened to some music  and-
> *notices a bunch of notifications here*
> Nibba what just happened.


people have their feathers ruffled over island level mha 

like that means anything, mha still gets washed by 99.9% of shonen


----------



## Kurou (Mar 11, 2020)

Juan said:


> you thought wrong.
> 
> 
> haha
> ...



The other feats werent outliers. Youre still being disingenous


----------



## Dreams of Tommorow (Mar 11, 2020)

Kurou said:


> The other feats werent outliers.


why aren’t the other feats outliers?

break that criteria down for me that way everyone is on the same page


----------



## TrueG 37 (Mar 11, 2020)

Dreams of Tommorow said:


> people have their feathers ruffled over island level mha
> 
> like that means anything, mha still gets washed by 99.9% of shonen


That punch required 2 ofa users going beyond 100% and basically killing themselves from the backlash. So yeah it still doesn't mean much. People are going to have to do a better job than "overinflated visuals" at least .


----------



## Juan (Mar 11, 2020)

Kurou said:


> The other feats werent outliers.


they're far above what the top tier has ever done, and they've never been replicated. 

how is that not an outlier but the movie one is?


----------



## Kurou (Mar 11, 2020)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> How is powercreep not an argument for this, thats literally The whole point of shonen shit



Power creep

Is not

An argument in itself

Does that make you feel better?



> if the movie is canon you cant just claim the visuals are overblown, thats the same argument thats used to discredit things like summons in ff7 nuking continents or Supernova being an outlier or Disgaea skills being just visuals and not indicative of a characters power



Summons have actual explanations and in the case of games the only thing we have to go off of is what we see and its main canon. That isnt the case in the slightest here



> the movie villain is supposed to be some AFO level threat, a god tier within the series, god tiers dont have outliers because they are supposed to establish power ceilings



That isnt Bakugo or OFA which is what is being talked about here


----------



## Kurou (Mar 11, 2020)

Juan said:


> they're far above what the top tier has ever done, and they've never been replicated.
> 
> how is that not an outlier but the movie one is?




Because we know what powerscaling is tf

Unless youre claiming Bakugo and Deku are top tiers now


----------



## Dreams of Tommorow (Mar 11, 2020)

Kurou said:


> Because we know what powerscaling is tf
> 
> Unless youre claiming Bakugo and Deku are top tiers now


what other top tier in the series can fight 100% ofa deku and bakugo and we start from there

simple


----------



## TrueG 37 (Mar 11, 2020)

Bruh I called it in the  subsection.  I said this would be  the dbs broly of mha .


----------



## Juan (Mar 11, 2020)

Kurou said:


> Unless youre claiming Bakugo and Deku are top tiers now


THEY ARE

100% Deku and Bakugou are the two strongest characters in the series!

thry have the combined power of all might and themselves

so if all might was the strongest

and these two have all might's power + their own

they're stronger than All Might


----------



## Juan (Mar 11, 2020)

like, if it's 20% deku and non-one for all bakugou then they aren't the strongest, no

but this version undoubtedly is

that's what having one for all makes you, the strongest


----------



## Juan (Mar 11, 2020)

like that's the whole point of the series, deku was given the most powerful quirk in the world and the series is him learning to control it


----------



## Kurou (Mar 11, 2020)

Juan said:


> THEY ARE
> 
> 100% Deku and Bakugou are the two strongest characters in the series!
> 
> ...




Oh


I was working under the assumption they were still like mid tiers.

If theyre actually the top then yeah theres nothing to discuss


----------



## Juan (Mar 11, 2020)

the only ones you can argue are stronger are prime all for one and prime all might, both of which we've never seen actually fight


----------



## Juan (Mar 11, 2020)

Kurou said:


> Oh
> 
> 
> I was working under the assumption they were still like mid tiers.
> ...




look, nice arguing with you kurou


----------



## Juan (Mar 11, 2020)

this is the most hilarious conclusion to a debate i've had in months


----------



## Kurou (Mar 11, 2020)

But if theyre top tier there no point in reading the manga anymore. Making them this strong at what I presume is the middle stage in the story will just erase any fucking tension in the story


Thats pretty fucking dumb


----------



## TrueG 37 (Mar 11, 2020)

Kurou said:


> Because we know what powerscaling is tf
> 
> *Unless youre claiming Bakugo and Deku are top tiers now*


With Ofa in both their hands going over 100%?Yes that puts them at the top tiers.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 11, 2020)

Juan said:


> look, nice arguing with you kurou




Same jorge


----------



## xenos5 (Mar 11, 2020)

Juan said:


> dragon ball z never has anyone else come up to small star after frieza.



Funny that you would use this as an example 

DBZ had been Small Star level for ages before Frieza's feat was recalced in DBS. All Frieza's feat did was make it clear they were small star level earlier than we thought. 

Kid Buu's destruction of the Earth was calced at small star level looooong ago (so long ago that the link is dead for the calc on Buu's OBD wiki page).


----------



## Juan (Mar 11, 2020)

Kurou said:


> But if theyre top tier there no point in reading the manga anymore. Making them this strong at what I presume is the middle stage in the story will just erase any fucking tension in the story
> 
> 
> Thats pretty fucking dumb


nah

bakugou loses the power at the end of the movie so he's back to his mid tier placement with maybe a slight zenkai boost

and deku still can't actually handle 100% without killing himself so it's not like he can actually pull that shit off normally, his reliable performance is still midtier

this is more of a oneshot ultimate attack that only people like maybe am and afo scale to


----------



## Juan (Mar 11, 2020)

xenos5 said:


> Funny that you would use this as an example
> 
> DBZ had been Small Star level for ages before Frieza's feat was recalced in DBS. All Frieza's feat did was make it clear they were small star level earlier than we thought.
> 
> Kid Buu's destruction of the Earth was calced at small star level looooong ago (so long ago that the link is dead for the calc on Buu's OBD wiki page).


okay...?

this doesn't take away from my overall point.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 11, 2020)

Juan said:


> nah
> 
> bakugou loses the power at the end of the movie so he's back to his mid tier placement with maybe a slight zenkai boost
> 
> ...



Thats super bad. Like KHR bad. You make a movie were your characters grow only to have them go through the same development again


Deku looks more like a Tsuna than a Sena smh


----------



## xenos5 (Mar 11, 2020)

Juan said:


> okay...?
> 
> this doesn't take away from my overall point.



You're saying that the OBD should have a consistent standard. We already do. A feat only happening once isn't the only qualifier for it being an outlier (Whitebeard's feat is supported by hype, portrayal as the strongest in the verse and thus the standard bearer, and statements like his quakes being felt across the world). The examples you gave for feats you thought only happened once and weren't supported by anything else (DBZ small star busting and DBS universe busting) are bunk so why don't you look at what the OBD actually considers outliers like Moonbusting Roshi or Spiderman vs Firelord and compare it to this? We have to draw a line somewhere, unless you think we shouldn't draw one at all and nothing should qualify as an outlier?

AFO's feat wasn't destroying an actual island it was creating a large explosion in an area that iirc wasn't measured to be anywhere close to actual island size. So it doesn't support this Movie feat. And the movie feat itself doesn't have the same level of context and statements supporting it as other feats that the OBD didn't deem outliers.


----------



## Juan (Mar 11, 2020)

Kurou said:


> Thats super bad. Like KHR bad. You make a movie were your characters grow only to have them go through the same development again
> 
> 
> Deku looks more like a Tsuna than a Sena smh


the movie gave one for all to _bakugou_ 

it's not mha's brightest moment, the only reason i'm into it is because it looks pretty and the feats are insane


----------



## Juan (Mar 11, 2020)

xenos5 said:


> Whitebeard's feat is supported by hype


which is? being able to destroy the world? empty hype considering he can't actually destroy the op earth.



xenos5 said:


> portrayal as the strongest in the verse


kaido has been confirmed stronger than him individually in the ace novel. kaido had a day long fight with big mom, and they only shook an island.



xenos5 said:


> are bunk


bold statement xenos.

what other feat in bleach comes close to planet?

what other feat in toriko comes close to solar system?

you disproved one of them, arguably the weakest since i'm a proponent of solar system cell and you can't actually link me the buu destruction so i have to go by your word.



xenos5 said:


> AFO's feat wasn't destroying an actual island it was creating a large explosion in an area that iirc wasn't measured to be anywhere close to actual island size.


> they're in a island somewhere off the coast of japan
> afo's blast covers all of the island
> somehow not destroying an island



xenos5 said:


> And the movie feat itself doesn't have the same level of context


a younger nine, who let his powers out for about a minute by mistake created a fuck-huge storm that sent bakugou flying like he was a leaf in the side chapter prequel.

there is context and nine is built up to be this level.

top tiers can't actually have outliers because they're the ones that actually decide what the series ceiling is.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Mar 11, 2020)

Kurou said:


> Oh
> 
> 
> I was working under the assumption they were still like mid tiers.
> ...


You wanna take back the neg now


----------



## Dreams of Tommorow (Mar 11, 2020)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> You wanna take back the neg now


this thread is actually hilarious now


----------



## Kurou (Mar 11, 2020)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> You wanna take back the neg now



No what you said was stupid


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Mar 11, 2020)

Kurou said:


> No what you said was stupid


Overblown visuals is a stupid argument, especially when i pointed out they are god tier characters


----------



## BossKitten (Mar 11, 2020)

Funny how people want to argue that the MHA movie feat is an outlier, but have no problem with making fodder Naruto Jounin city-level based on a one-time feat that is at a scale far above anything we've seen fodder do before or after. 

Nobody questions Roshi's moon feat in early DB when it was miles away from anything done before or around that point. 

Nobody questioned Pein destroying the Leaf Village, even though we never seen a feat like that in Naruto before that point. 

The reality is that people are just trying to avoid threads where MHA characters stomp their favorite characters from another series.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 11, 2020)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Overblown visuals is a stupid argument, especially when i pointed out they are god tier characters




Overblown visuals wasnt my argument

I pointed out why we dont use anime to fill in the gaps for manga

Id appreciate you being less retarded but thats not gonna happen and ive accepted it


----------



## Kurou (Mar 11, 2020)

Theres a reason DB chars werent considering planet level till Piccolo did it AGAIN in Z


----------



## Kurou (Mar 11, 2020)

>2018


Oh


That explains it


----------



## xenos5 (Mar 11, 2020)

Juan said:


> which is? being able to destroy the world? empty hype considering he can't actually destroy the op earth.



He doesn't have to be able to. His quakes being felt from around the planet is the statement i'm thinking of (I recall something like that being said). That definitely supports small continent level DC.



Juan said:


> kaido has been confirmed stronger than him individually in the ace novel. kaido had a day long fight with big mom, and they only shook an island.



What makes the Ace novel canon and can you quote the excerpt from the ace novel proving Kaido is stronger? I haven't heard of anyone accepting Kaido being > Prime Whitebeard so this sounds pretty obscure to me. 



Juan said:


> bold statement xenos.
> 
> what other feat in bleach comes close to planet?
> 
> what other feat in toriko comes close to solar system?



Not really gonna comment on the Toriko one as I was opposed to that for a long time. Bleach though has that even been accepted yet? I haven't seen any change to Ywach or Ichigo's profiles.



Juan said:


> you disproved one of them, arguably the weakest since i'm a proponent of solar system cell and you can't actually link me the buu destruction so i have to go by your word.



I know what I can show you. I just remembered the calc value is referenced in the OBD wiki's comprehensive energy scale. Just look for kid buu's vanishing ball 48 percent



Juan said:


> > they're in a island somewhere off the coast of japan
> > afo's blast covers all of the island
> > somehow not destroying an island



Why don't you consult someone who can properly measure the size of it to determine if it's an actual island? I know there's people who do pixel scaling and stuff like that. Just know though that there's a difference between a small man-made island containing storage units in cities and an actual average sized island in the middle of the ocean. And to my recollection what AFO created the explosion on wasn't the kind of island you'd see palm trees and coconuts on.



Juan said:


> a younger nine, who let his powers out for about a minute by mistake created a fuck-huge storm that sent bakugou flying like he was a leaf in the side chapter prequel.



Was that storm stated to be able to destroy an island? I don't see how this supports the future feat other then that he could create storms both back then and in the future.



Juan said:


> there is context and nine is built up to be this level.



Isn't Nine like a gimped version of AFO? He had a few powerful quirks but AFO had tons and tons of quirks. I'm not quite sure context supports him being stronger than Prime AFO.



Juan said:


> top tiers can't actually have outliers because they're the ones that actually decide what the series ceiling is.



The true top tiers should be Prime AFO and Prime All Might. Deku should really only be a top tier when he's mastered OFA and can use all the quirks concealed within it (yet from what i've heard the movie completely ignores the blackwhip quirk and completely does it's own thing rather than developing what's clearly supposed to be Deku's EOS moveset).

Do we ever actually get a comparison in the movie between Nine and Prime AFO or Deku and Prime All Might? If they actually say something like "Deku is as strong as or stronger than even All Might was back then!" i'd gladly concede. But it seems like you're deciding him and Bakugo are the new standard bearers rather than them actually having been proven to be the ones who now decide the series ceiling.


----------



## SomnusUltima (Mar 11, 2020)

VSB for some reason uses this scan for calculations
wtf


----------



## Juan (Mar 11, 2020)

i'm not having this conversation anymore. it's all argument from belief and going "reee not that strong"

you and cursemark should have a coffee, seeing how you probably share the same braincells.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 11, 2020)

Just make a goddamn thread about this shit in the meta for fucks sakes 

We did it for bleach which settle where the top tiers should be this shouldn’t be any different

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TrueG 37 (Mar 11, 2020)

Kurou said:


> Thats super bad. Like KHR bad. You make a movie were your characters grow only to have them go through the same development again
> 
> 
> Deku looks more like a Tsuna than a Sena smh


Told you all that this  movie  is fanfic lvl writing .


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 11, 2020)

BossKitten said:


> Nobody questions Roshi's moon feat in early DB when it was miles away from anything done before or around that point.


Where the fuck you been and are you on
People been calling that shit an outlier for years on this site


----------



## Kurou (Mar 11, 2020)

Nigs say shit like that because they weren't standing in the trenches when any kind of DBZ upgrade was trying to get passed back in the day


----------



## accountmaker (Mar 11, 2020)

The fact that Eri, a small child with zero experience, wasn't immediately blown off or even harmed after Deku's 1st 100% kick should be enough for people to realize shit's not that simple. 

It doesn't matter whether the movie's a low end or high end Nomu or whatever the fuck. The movie is canon, the feats are canon, and until proven otherwise, they're in like with MHA lore. They also act as a measuring stick for Prime AM and AFO, the former of whom didn't even comment on Deku's supposed OMFG I'VE NEVER HAD THAT LEVEL OF POWER attack AFAIK. So, it's in line with what he was capable of in his prime. 

I might also add that, a sick, restricted, holding back AM without the original OFA displayed more power than Deku ever did with his 100% punches minus the aforementioned movie scene. The air pressure from an unnamed punch (correct me if I'm wrong) was stronger than Deku's initial 100% against the robot, and stronger than the so called 1000000% against Muscular, _and_ better than what he displayed during the Overhaul fight

Around the 1 minute mark. IDK if someone has a calc or whatever that makes that, again, unnamed, restricted, holding back, sick, only-using-the-ambers-of-OFA, All Might's punch as fucking multi wall level or something, but _damn_.


----------



## TrueG 37 (Mar 11, 2020)

BossKitten said:


> Funny how people want to argue that the MHA movie feat is an outlier, but have no problem with making fodder Naruto Jounin city-level based on a one-time feat that is at a scale far above anything we've seen fodder do before or after.
> 
> *Nobody questions Roshi's moon feat*


Dude what?


----------



## Juan (Mar 11, 2020)

Kurou said:


> Nigs say shit like that because they weren't standing in the trenches when any kind of DBZ upgrade was trying to get passed back in the day


i remember the fuckhuge thread between endless mike and the people arguing for universal dbs

holy fuck that was a biblical war


----------



## Kurou (Mar 11, 2020)

accountmaker said:


> -snip-



Shut up


----------



## Kurou (Mar 11, 2020)

Juan said:


> i remember the fuckhuge thread between endless mike and the people arguing for universal dbs
> 
> holy fuck that was a biblical war




Just imagine years of that whenever there was a potential upgrade for DBZ


----------



## Dreams of Tommorow (Mar 11, 2020)

BossKitten said:


> Funny how people want to argue that the MHA movie feat is an outlier, but have no problem with making fodder Naruto Jounin city-level based on a one-time feat that is at a scale far above anything we've seen fodder do before or after.
> 
> Nobody questions Roshi's moon feat in early DB when it was miles away from anything done before or around that point.
> 
> ...



oh boy, your newbie is showing

not your fault but this is just a hilariously inaccurate and a terrible take

I lurked loosely back in the day and this shit is marshmallows and pillow fluff compared to the wars back in the day over both naruto and dragonball

especially dragon ball

like multiple 50 page thread level wars before shit calmed down

you don’t get to really have this take and stand on the shoulders of people who argued for years over that shit. it’s just disrespectful


----------



## Phantom Thief (Mar 11, 2020)

Feat doesn't really look country level in my opinion. Didn't feel that big in theaters either


----------



## Dreams of Tommorow (Mar 11, 2020)

Phantom Thief said:


> Feat doesn't really look country level


it doesn’t matter what it looks like


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Mar 11, 2020)

Juan said:


> i remember the fuckhuge thread between endless mike and the people arguing for universal dbs
> 
> holy fuck that was a biblical war


God what a time to be alive


----------



## Juan (Mar 11, 2020)

Kurou said:


> Just imagine years of that whenever there was a potential upgrade for DBZ


i can just imagine everyone being chill af and having fun

then some asshole comes in with "you know what, cell _is_ solar system level"

*30 minutes later*


----------



## BossKitten (Mar 11, 2020)

Dreams of Tommorow said:


> oh boy, your newbie is showing
> 
> not your fault but this is just a hilariously inaccurate and a terrible take
> 
> ...



Since you lurked, how long did it take for the fodder-Jounin to get their city-level status?


----------



## Phantom Thief (Mar 11, 2020)

Dreams of Tommorow said:


> it doesn’t matter what it looks like


 It's not calced yet lmao. It _only _matters what it looks like.


----------



## accountmaker (Mar 11, 2020)

Kurou said:


> Shut up


Mirio's cape must be at least town level to protect Eri that well, right? The same cape that got torn by Normalhaul's spikes


----------



## Dreams of Tommorow (Mar 11, 2020)

accountmaker said:


> Mirio's cape must be at least town level to protect Eri that well, right? The same cape that got torn by Normalhaul's spikes


yes

you didn’t know mirios cape was town level?


----------



## TrueG 37 (Mar 11, 2020)

BossKitten said:


> Since you lurked, how long did it take for the fodder-Jounin to get their city-level status?


It took Chaostheory cracking  down on a shit ton of this stuff. The same way he should be doing for kh ddd so I can be spared the pain and frustration .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## accountmaker (Mar 11, 2020)

Dreams of Tommorow said:


> yes
> 
> you didn’t know mirios cape was town level?


I just assumed we were scaling off Kamijou Touma's cellphone


----------



## Dreams of Tommorow (Mar 11, 2020)

BossKitten said:


> Since you lurked, how long did it take for the fodder-Jounin to get their city-level status?


literally years 

obd in general used to be more strict and selective when it came to calcs 

it’s softened up a bit since than but that was a long time ago

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## accountmaker (Mar 11, 2020)

And before this gets derailed any further, let me just say this:

Mean and Green Narutoes solo your favorite verseeee


----------



## TrueG 37 (Mar 11, 2020)

Juan said:


> i can just imagine everyone being chill af and having fun
> 
> then some asshole comes in with "you know what, cell _is_ solar system level"
> 
> *30 minutes later*


I get what you're saying and- Imma let you finish but. Every character needs to drill into the planets core first.


----------



## Blade (Mar 11, 2020)

especially the past 2 pages

are 101% spacebattles/comicvine level of posting and logic

we reached that level already, and truly this time

2020 and i still read these type of posts, in my obd

i will neg most of you, with a 32k one

time to write down names

let's begin


----------



## BossKitten (Mar 11, 2020)

Dreams of Tommorow said:


> literally years
> 
> obd in general used to be more strict and selective when it came to calcs
> 
> it’s softened up a bit since than but that was a long time ago



Then it may very will be a mistake on my part. The idea of Naruto fodder being city level is still crazy to me, lol.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 11, 2020)

BossKitten said:


> Since you lurked, how long did it take for the fodder-Jounin to get their city-level status?





Look up a thread called "Prove The HST are hypersonic" and ask that question again


----------



## TrueG 37 (Mar 11, 2020)

Blade said:


> especially the past 2 pages
> 
> are 101% spacebattles/comicvine level of posting and logic
> 
> ...


It was all colors man. We're all just fans blinded by colors in the animation . I just sort of blanked out most of this topic after I read that and I don't even remember who  wrote it.


----------



## Blade (Mar 11, 2020)

TrueG 37 said:


> It was all colors man. We're all just fans blinded by colors in the animation .




only prime all might and all for one get that possible small country level scale

in this movie

it was one huge unnecessary ultimate power up for deku and baku (i mean really now? you make them reach top tier levels, in the second movie? )

after the fight, they reverted back to their usual tiers


----------



## TrueG 37 (Mar 11, 2020)

BossKitten said:


> Then it may very will be a mistake on my part. The idea of Naruto fodder being city level is still crazy to me, lol.


Rank almost  slightly meant something  to an extremely small degree in pt 1. Genma and Raido are basically fodder and they forced the Sound 4 to curse seal lvl 2. That's just one thing off the top of my head .


----------



## accountmaker (Mar 11, 2020)

Kurou said:


> Look up a thread called "Prove The HST are hypersonic" and ask that question again


Oh Jesus. 
I kinda wanna make a thread called "Proving the HST isn't hypersonic". Except, it's just a long-winded explain about how no one in the HST Is Sonic the hedgehog


----------



## Blade (Mar 11, 2020)

btw

12 pages

for this thread

for THIS zero tier thread 

wow

keep it up


----------



## TrueG 37 (Mar 11, 2020)

accountmaker said:


> Mirio's cape must be at least town level to protect Eri that well, right? The same cape that got torn by Normalhaul's spikes


The same Mirio who can make a dude who shoots nitroglycerin based explosions  look like shit and at the time was stronger and tougher than the main character who fought him. Even with the backup of his fodder friends,  literally his entire class except one guy. And is closer than most pros to being number 1? Yes. These characters aren't nba allstar lvl people .


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Mar 11, 2020)

Kurou said:


> Look up a thread called "Prove The HST are hypersonic" and ask that question again


Man i still remember the hell that was upgrading Bleach past mach 29


----------



## accountmaker (Mar 11, 2020)

TrueG 37 said:


> The same Mirio who can make a dude who shoots nitroglycerin based explosions  look like shit and at the time was stronger and tougher than the main character who fought him. Even with the backup of his fodder friends,  literally his entire class except one guy. And is closer than most pros to being number 1? Yes. These characters aren't nba allstar lvl people .


Not Mirio, his cape


----------



## TrueG 37 (Mar 11, 2020)

Blade said:


> only prime all might and all for one get that possible small country level scale
> 
> in this movie
> 
> ...


People made this shit far more complicated than it needed to be. At best the both of them combined with ofa 100% need to kill themselves to be stronger than aged injured All Might and are nowhere near Prime AM or AFO. The only thing we have for them is Afo saying  city busting was shit compared to what they could do in their prime and some novel stuff. They're still top dog, movie was just retarded .


----------



## Juan (Mar 11, 2020)

Kurou said:


> Look up a thread called "Prove The HST are hypersonic" and ask that question again




> 200 pages

what the fuck were you all on? _meth?_


----------



## TrueG 37 (Mar 11, 2020)

accountmaker said:


> Not Mirio, his cape


Technically the cape is made out of his hair fibers so it still counts .


----------



## accountmaker (Mar 11, 2020)

TrueG 37 said:


> Technically the cape is made out of his hair fibers so it still counts .


Oh shit


----------



## BossKitten (Mar 11, 2020)

TrueG 37 said:


> Rank almost  slightly meant something  to an extremely small degree in pt 1. Genma and Raido are basically fodder and they forced the Sound 4 to curse seal lvl 2. That's just one thing off the top of my head .



So then wouldn't Hebi Sasuke have casual city-level attacks since he beat like 1,000 fodder Jounin in early part 2?


----------



## Blade (Mar 11, 2020)

TrueG 37 said:


> People made this shit far more complicated than it needed to be. At best the both of them combined with ofa 100% need to kill themselves to be stronger than aged injured All Might and are nowhere near Prime AM or AFO. The only thing we have for them is Afo saying  city busting was shit compared to what they could do in their prime and some novel stuff. They're still top dog, movie was just retarded .




i said it many times before

i know

prime all might and all for one are on whole different level than every mha ninger, so far

except maybe and possibly for eos deku and











shitgaraki


----------



## Juan (Mar 11, 2020)

TrueG 37 said:


> Technically the cape is made out of his hair fibers so it still counts .


....

man

i just imagine someone getting one of goku's hair and then soloing Naruto with it

ninjas really ain't shit


----------



## accountmaker (Mar 11, 2020)

*Users Who Are Viewing This Thread (Users: 21, Guests: 7)*


----------



## accountmaker (Mar 11, 2020)

Juan said:


> ....
> 
> man
> 
> ...


Lol, there's actually an instance of something like this in The God of Highschool


----------



## Kurou (Mar 11, 2020)

Juan said:


> > 200 pages
> 
> what the fuck were you all on? _meth?_




The current activity of the section doesnt compare to it back then

This shit moves in slow motion for most of the old heads


----------



## SomnusUltima (Mar 11, 2020)

in acf we had 200 + pages Toriko vs FT verse
ft wankers are strong


----------



## Juan (Mar 11, 2020)

Kurou said:


> The current activity of the section doesnt compare to it back then
> 
> This shit moves in slow motion for most of the old heads


so what you're telling me is

the old heads are the all mights to the current section's dekus?


----------



## Kurou (Mar 11, 2020)

>deku

Have some respect for yourself


----------



## Kurou (Mar 11, 2020)

Debate deez nuts


----------



## Juan (Mar 11, 2020)

already got your mother to do it for me


----------



## accountmaker (Mar 11, 2020)

So about this matchup


----------



## accountmaker (Mar 11, 2020)

I think Bakugo stops at maybe 4 tails. What do you distinguished gentlemen think?


----------



## Juan (Mar 11, 2020)

deez nuts


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 13, 2020)

The Island isn't Standard OBD Island Size if the Island they used is Japan's  Island City.

 just pointing out.


----------

